# Ridley X-Fire disc weight?



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone have a X-Fire disc and know the weight? I'm really interested in the 105 version from Competitive, the price is awesome, but I'm concerned about the weight. All the reviews seem to complain about it w/out going into specifics.

I have a '11 XRide canti, but the call of carbon and disks is strong!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

I have an X-fire disc ultegra, 56cm frame. With a set of SPD pedals, it was weighed before I bought it at a hair over 20lbs. 

Lighter than an equivalent sized (105) Tarmac (61cm) or Roubaix, as I recall. Not bad for disc brakes.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the info. Sounds pretty good, its only a tad more than my xride. How do you like the bike, do you use it for cross only, or road rides as well?

And how's the stock wheel set? It looks like that's the only difference with thec105 version other than the 105 gear of course.

Not sure if the Ultegra is worth the extra 500 to me.

Thanks!


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

So...

I use it so far almost entirely on the road; the weight was with the Clement PDX tyres. I replaced them with Gatorskin Hardshells in 28mm.

As to how I like it -- I love it; it's my first 'road' bike in 20+ years, and things have changed. I got it on closeout at the LBS for less than Competitive was offering it for, which made the Ultegra a no-brainer. I wanted (but didnt really need) the disc brakes, and wanted to run wider tyres for chip seal and frost heaved roads. That made the 'cross bike the 'obvious' choice, and I really like the LBS where I found it. Oh, and I love the black and yellow. 

Wheels are A23s on the 2013. I've nothing to compare them too. They've a good rep, and seem fine for me at 190lbs.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

It's feels heavy; I was shocked. I can get you a weight on the wheel set tomorrow when I'm at the office.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

The Alexrims on mine weigh 2018g, or 2232g with rotors. Replaced with some wheels from BWW.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

What year is yours, Ski?

I should pull and weigh my wheels with the rotors on them. Be interesting.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

expatbrit said:


> What year is yours, Ski?
> 
> I should pull and weigh my wheels with the rotors on them. Be interesting.


It's a 2013, or should be. I bought it on Chainlove (Backcountry) a couple of months ago.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah; looks like the 105 has a significantly different wheel set to the Ultegra. 

Actually, looking at them, there's a tonne of component changes. Seat post, bars, crankset, tyres, saddle...


Huh!


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

expatbrit said:


> Ah; looks like the 105 has a significantly different wheel set to the Ultegra.
> 
> Actually, looking at them, there's a tonne of component changes. Seat post, bars, crankset, tyres, saddle...


Yeah, I've changed out the bars, seatpost, casseette, wheelset, saddle,and tires, to save about 2.1# (950g). That was about $500, although I had some of the parts already.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

So what did your complete bike weigh when stock, skiNM?


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Sorry, I can weigh pieces, but never weighed the entire bike. I know the Blue Norcross EX I sold to finance it felt a lot lighter. If I can find a way to weigh it, I will. I can back out the original.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Ah, you have 13's. I had looked at the specs on the 13 Ultegra, it looks much better than the 14. FSA SLK crank set for 1, vs. the Shimano CX50 that comes on the 14 Ultegra & 105.

I Havent been able to find any 13's anywhere, other than a 41cm at competitive. I really like the black & yellow color scheme, although the black/blue/white on the 14 105 is great looking two. And the blue would match my MTB, Haha.

I also thought of just buying a disc frame and swapping over the Rival stuff from my XRide, but by the time I buy the frame, wheels & brakes, I'm close to the price of a whole bike. I really like the Rival though. I thought I was a Shmano guy, but between the rival and the X7/X9 on my MTB I'm digging SRAM lately.

The Scattante CX bike from Performance comes with Force for only a few hundred more than the Ultegra XFire, maybe I should look into that.

Although I really do like Ridleys.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

The stock wheels are really heavy...also the cassette.
I have a black/yellow Ultegra....after I put some light tubulars and a D/A cassette, Hy/Rd calipers and a bunch of ti bolts ...it came in at 17.5
Be careful on your sizing....most people buy way too big.
I'm 6' and usually ride a 58 frame....I ride a 54 X-fire.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Mar 18, 2014)

Wow 17.5 is pretty good! I'd be happy having it in the 19.xx range. Not crazy light, but at least no heavier than my XRide.

And your right on sizing, I'm 5'9 on a 54cm. Its not uncomfortable, but I. retrospect I realize its too big. I only have about 4" of seat post sticking out. I never thought much of it till I raced and everyone seemed to have at least twice that.


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Yeah. I'm 6'7 and on a 56, though with a 130mm stem. Every other brand I was on a 61 or 62


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I have the black/blue/white with the cx50, but I didn't think that was a 14. i figured since Backcountry was closing them out at the end of 13, it was a 13. Replaced the CX50 with an Ultegra compact I had laying aroud, didn't save as much weight as I would have expected.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> I have the black/blue/white with the cx50, but I didn't think that was a 14. i figured since Backcountry was closing them out at the end of 13, it was a 13. Replaced the CX50 with an Ultegra compact I had laying aroud, didn't save as much weight as I would have expected.


If you weigh CX50, 105 and Ultegra cranks ( no rings) ...the difference is grams. The rings are where the weight is.

Also...I think the stock wheels were around 2000 grams ( heavy hubs) plus heavy tubes.
I switched to Chinese carbon tubies that were in the 1350 range


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

the mayor said:


> If you weigh CX50, 105 and Ultegra cranks ( no rings) ...the difference is grams. The rings are where the weight is.


Only 102g difference as it was. I just figured since I had the Ultegra, and use it almost exclusively on the road, I might as well. Really wanting some TRP brakes now, just can't bring myself to get the Hy/Rds. Maybe the Spyre.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

skinewmexico said:


> Only 102g difference as it was. I just figured since I had the Ultegra, and use it almost exclusively on the road, I might as well. Really wanting some TRP brakes now, just can't bring myself to get the Hy/Rds. Maybe the Spyre.


If you are going to spend the money....get the Hy/Rd. There is not much difference between the Spyre and any other mech brake ( I tried them all )


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

the mayor said:


> The stock wheels are really heavy...also the cassette.
> I have a black/yellow Ultegra....after I put some light tubulars and a D/A cassette, Hy/Rd calipers and a bunch of ti bolts ...it came in at 17.5
> Be careful on your sizing....most people buy way too big.
> I'm 6' and usually ride a 58 frame....I ride a 54 X-fire.


Huh. I'm surprised the A23s are heavy. All I've done is swap out the chainrings, but I haven't weighed the thing since before I bought it.

17.5 is bloody good!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

expatbrit said:


> Huh. I'm surprised the A23s are heavy. All I've done is swap out the chainrings, but I haven't weighed the thing since before I bought it.
> 
> 17.5 is bloody good!


It's the hubs that carry all the weight.
Add in the lower end cassette and heavy tubes.....and you can save a load of weight with a wheel swap


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

the mayor said:


> It's the hubs that carry all the weight.
> Add in the lower end cassette and heavy tubes.....and you can save a load of weight with a wheel swap


Interesting. I was considering getting my rear re-laced onto an 11-speed hub as part of a gradual upgrade. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

